# Electric hookup cable



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I`ve just been outside to measure the length of my cable & it was 28 mtrs long.

For storage purposes it`s a pain.

How long is yours? and have you ever been caught out & needed something longer.

No mucky thoughts now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We carry 2 x 25 mtrs cables and if needed you can just join them up giving you a 50mtr cable.


Paul


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

25metres - dump the rest of the rubbish you carry about and dont use :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

We carry 25 mtr. cable , but cut into two lengths, one 10 and the other 15 mtr. Takes up same room but is easier to handle. Can use either or both together.

Mike.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Same as Zepp 2 X 25M. Be carefull if you have mid way connecors, not too good in the rain unless in the correct orientation and even worse in a puddle.

C.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't cut it whatever you do, you will need this length often and occasionally more. I carry 50m, one 25m, one 10m and one 15m. Never yet had to use 50m but have several times used in excess of 25m.

peedee


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

25m one that is bundled into the back locker whenever it's unplugged. Always laughable when trying to untangle it at a new hookup.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I carry a 25m and a 15m, usually I have only needed the 25m, once I have had to use both and a couple of times just the 15m.
When I did use both I wrapped the joining plugs in cling film.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have 35m + 25m + 10m all separate and have had to join them for one site (and borrow an extension of another 50m from the operator!).

I do agree about problems with joining and rain - ours were used in very dry areas ONLY. You can buy covers in French stores to fit over as extra protection, not toally waterproof but adds extra, we have also wrapped ours in poly bags if rain forecast - tneds to draw eyes to it and hopefully stops toehr people driving over it.......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not usually such a problem in the UK, but some of the Continental hook-up posts are a short taxi ride away. :roll: 

I wouldn't cut it, and may even take another short length (say 10 metres) if you want a better chance of reaching the socket everywhere you go.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, I have around 70m in three bit and have need all of it at times, also 50m of hose in three bits, Alan.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I carry a 45m and 25m cable and needed both in Switzerland


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With all the film location work I did years ago, I ended up with over 250m. of various length extensions. 
I rarely carry more than 50m. now unless at Le-Mans when the whole 250m. and more can be used.

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I dunno, the 'lengths' people go to to get electricity.

8) 

Pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

MikeH said:


> We carry 25 mtr. cable , but cut into two lengths, one 10 and the other 15 mtr. Takes up same room but is easier to handle. Can use either or both together.
> 
> Mike.


+1

If it's any further than 25mts to the post then I rely on the solar panels :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> I dunno, the 'lengths' people go to to get electricity. 8) Pete


Yep, 250m.

7 days being a slob and watching TV at LM really takes it out of me and the batteries.

Ray.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

50m blue arctic cable on a reel, but rarely use it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> I dunno, the 'lengths' people go to to get electricity.
> 
> 8)
> 
> Pete


Yeah. Hookups for girls.

We are so hard we dont need it or the fire, or this new fangled blown air heating rubbish.

Pah!

25 metres (I think)


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

All the talk of long leads should not be necessary on properly licensed sites in this country. The 17th edition of the Wiring Regulations stipulates that (amongst other requirements) that the supply point at a pitch is to be a maximum of 20 m from the caravan inlet. Every point should now have its own individual 30mA RCD (Used to be able to have up to 3 points on one RCD.) The supply is not permitted to be TNC-S (PME) where the neutral and earth are combined as in many domestic properties.
I regularly test and inspect and certify caravan sites and these are now the requirements. Failure to comply may result in an 'Unsatisfactory' report from me, particularly if it is a new installation etc. An unsatisfactory result will prevent a site obtaining a licence from the appropriate authority.
The use of very long leads may produce other problems such as excessive volt drop and unsatisfactory earth fault loop impedance measurements etc. 
A PME installation will certainly fail. 
The regs are designed for the safety of us customers.
Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

MikeH said:


> We carry 25 mtr. cable , but cut into two lengths, one 10 and the other 15 mtr. Takes up same room but is easier to handle. Can use either or both together.
> 
> Mike.


Some of the most simple Ideas are the best.

TM


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*leccie*

Keeping your connectors dry is simple.

One old welly boot
Length of bar with a crook on the top

Push bar into the ground.
Twist cable around crook.
Slide welly boot over the top.
You can use either a left or right handed boot :lol:

Les


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Chudders said:


> All the talk of long leads should not be necessary on properly licensed sites in this country.


Agreed, but a large proportion of us do so in Europe where they are often required.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Agreed, but a large proportion of us do so in Europe where they are often required.[/quote]

I do agree Addie and I have been on sites in France where the electrical supplies are downright dangerous. I would not even connect to them let alone use a long lead which would compound any problems..

There are some of us that use cables on a drum (me included ) it can be very convenient but it should be remembered to unwind all the cable from the drum. The convenience tends to encourage users just to un wind the amount they need leaving substantial amounts on the drum.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

It seems that if staying in the uk your average 25m roll will get you by or if going to Europe leave your luggage at home & stuff your van with cable :lol: :lol: or get a good solar panel fitted.

I got caught out once at a site near Hunstanton but thankfully they loaned me cable as they`d made a mistake the way someone else had been pitched & rather than upset the campers (the camp was under new management) they just made adjustments to pitch me.


----------

